

Charlie Stross: Login 2009 keynote: Gaming in the world of 2030 - russell
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2009/05/login_2009_keynote_gaming_in_t.html#more

======
warwick
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=608345>

